# Mooch: LG HD2C 25A 2100mAh 18650 Bench Test Results



## Alex (30/3/16)

LG HD2C 25A 2100mAh 18650 Bench Test Results...a 25A/2200mAh battery, better than the HD2 self.electronic_cigarette

submitted 9 hours ago by :315 [+1]

Bottom Line: This is a great 25A continuous, 2200mAh battery. The HD2C is a better performer than the HD2 due to its higher voltage during discharge and its longer running time. It equals the Aspire 1800mAh's starting pulse voltage and running temperature and runs about 15% longer than the Aspire. The HD2C's voltage drops below the Aspire's in the middle and end of a pulsed discharge though. The HD2C can be pulsed at up to about 50A before its voltage gets uselessly low

Test results, discharge graph, photos: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...a-2200mah-battery-better-than-the-hd2.735554/

All my test results to date: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/blog-entry/list-of-battery-tests.7436/

18350 ratings and pulse performance data: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...afety-grades-and-pulse-performance-data.7566/

18650 current ratings and safety grades: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...ades-picking-a-safe-battery-to-vape-with.7447

26650 ratings and pulse performance data: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...afety-grades-and-pulse-performance-data.7554/



12 comments

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (30/3/16)

Wonder if we get these LG's or even the Aspire's in RSA ?


----------

